# Anyone need some guppies?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinking about parting with some fry. Must be healthy because I've had no die offs. Maybe 10 per batch? Just need shipping and handling covered. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Your in the states right?


----------

